# Mot de passe réseau Mac/PC



## patelou (15 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous, étant newbie dans le monde Mac, j'ai tenté de mettre en réseau mon Pc de bureau (1,8 ghz, Win XP) avec mon tout nouvel Ibook G4 1,2Ghz (tuto sur mac adsl) mais en vain.
J'ai tout bien configuré, les adresses IP, etc... mais quand sous Mac OS X Panther je tente de me connecter (Aller, se connecter au serveur ou Pomme-K) une fenêtre s'ouvre me demandant un nom d'utilisateur ainsi qu'un mot de passe.
J'ai mis mon login et mon password administrateur d'XP mais il me dit que ce n'est pas le bon mot de passe ou le bon nom d'utilisateur.
Merci de me dire comment résoudre ce problème, soit en supprimant cette procédure inutile ou alors peut-être ai-je fait une erreur dans la config de ce réseau?
Merci par avance


----------



## NightWalker (16 Novembre 2004)

Salut,

 Plusieurs choses à vérifier :

 1. est-ce que les partages de fichiers Windows ont été activés ?
 2. ils sont sur le même groupe de travail ?
 3. est-ce que le Firewall ne bloque pas tous les accès ? (dans un premier temps, il vaut mieux désactiver le Firewall pour faire la configuration)
 4. quand tu ping les machines, est-ce que ça marche ?


----------



## isabo (16 Novembre 2004)

salut

j'ai moi meme un ibook connecté en wifi a un reseau de pc, et pour avoir acces aux pc à partir du mac il te demande le nom d'utilisateur de ton mac ainsi que son mot de passe. Meme chose qd tu veux acceder du pc au mac tu devras rentrer le nom d'utilisateur du mac et son mot de passe.
Au fait, il y a t'il un moyen de supprimer la demande de mot de passe?


----------



## NightWalker (16 Novembre 2004)

isabo a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> j'ai moi meme un ibook connecté en wifi a un reseau de pc, et pour avoir acces aux pc à partir du mac il te demande le nom d'utilisateur de ton mac ainsi que son mot de passe. Meme chose qd tu veux acceder du pc au mac tu devras rentrer le nom d'utilisateur du mac et son mot de passe.


 Une petite rectification, quand tu te connectes sur les PCs depuis ton Mac, c'est le nom et le mot de passe du PC qui doivent être entrés. Ce qui normal, on s'identifie p/r à la destination.



			
				isabo a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, il y a t'il un moyen de supprimer la demande de mot de passe?


 On peut "supprimer" l'authentification, je l'ai mis entre guillemet parce qu'en fait on ne peut pas supprimer une authentification par sécurité. Sous OS X, lors de la première authentification, on peut ajouter dans l'option la possibilité de faire l'authentification automatiquement.


----------



## isabo (16 Novembre 2004)

non non je ne me suis pas trompée, pour aller du mac au pc c bien le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe du mac qu'il faut rentrer. je le fais tous les jours et je dois rentrer exactement les memes identifiants pour aller du pc au mac. que ce soit du mac vers le pc 1 ou 2 ou 3 ce sont les memes identifiants alors que les 3 pc n'ont pas le meme nom d'utilisateurs.


----------



## NightWalker (16 Novembre 2004)

Bon alors... *"logiquement"* l'authentification sert à protéger l'accès sur l'ordinateur. Tu es d'accord avec moi, que si tu peux ouvrir une session sur un ordinateur or tu n'es pas déclarée sur cet ordinateur... c'est qu'il y a un problème... un gros problème de sécurité même...

*Mais*, j'ai l'impression que tu n'as pas tort du tout, mais alors pas du tout... 

 Je viens d'essayer les manip suivantes (si tu peux me les confirmer en essayant de ton côté aussi?) :

 - Du PC avec n'importe quel OS vers Ti sous OS X 10.3.6, *imposible* de me connecter si je ne fais pas l'authentification avec un utilisateur déclaré sous OS X.

 - Du Ti vers un PC sous XP Home SP2  ou XPPro SP2 , ben... il s'enfiche complètement. J'ai essayé avec des noms complètement inconnus sur le réseau, j'ai quand même réussi à me connecter et monter tous les volumes partagés sur le PC. Sacré problème de sécurité ??? 

 - Du Ti vers un PC Win2000 Server, il faut absolument s'authentifier avec le nom d'un utilisateur déclaré sur l'ordi Win2000... ce qui me semble logique...

 Remarque, quand tu veux te connecter d'un ordi sous Windows X (non version server) vers un autre ordi sous Windows X (non version server), il ne te demande pas de t'authentifier ??? Or, sur OS X c'est impossible à faire ou alors on a droit juste au "drop box"...


----------



## isabo (16 Novembre 2004)

Alors du pc vers le mac on est obligé de s'authentifier mais du mac au pc sous win XP pro SP2 tu as tout a fais raison l'identification ne sert à rien c pourquoi je vais enlever l'étape authentification.
Vivement le new windows en esperant que la sécurité sera meilleure a moins que je change tous les pc pour du mac?


----------



## TNK (16 Novembre 2004)

Les partages windows peuvent être configurés pour être accessibles à "tout le monde" ou à une liste d'utilisateurs. Dans le premier cas, de windows à windows aucun mot de passe n'est demandé (pour un partage "tout le monde" naturellement). De OSX à Windows, un mot de passe est systématiquement demandé, si le partage est ouvert, on peut rentrer "n'importe quoi" et on a accès au partage.

C'est sans doute pour cela qu'Isabo croit que c'est un login/password OSX qui est demandé, car, par défaut OSX met le nom "courant" d'utilisateur abrégé dans la case "nom d'utlisateur". Essaie en effaçant ton nom et en ne mettant pas de mot de passe, tu verras que tu accéderas de la même manière à des partages "tout le monde" de windows....

Si je me trompe, fait une copie d'écran du panneau de demande de mot de passe!!!


----------



## NightWalker (16 Novembre 2004)

isabo a dit:
			
		

> Alors du pc vers le mac on est obligé de s'authentifier mais du mac au pc sous win XP pro SP2 tu as tout a fais raison l'identification ne sert à rien c pourquoi je vais enlever l'étape authentification.
> Vivement le new windows en esperant que la sécurité sera meilleure a moins que je change tous les pc pour du mac?


 Merci Isabo pour la confirmation...


----------



## NightWalker (16 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Les partages windows peuvent être configurés pour être accessibles à "tout le monde" ou à une liste d'utilisateurs. Dans le premier cas, de windows à windows aucun mot de passe n'est demandé (pour un partage "tout le monde" naturellement). De OSX à Windows, un mot de passe est systématiquement demandé, si le partage est ouvert, on peut rentrer "n'importe quoi" et on a accès au partage.
> 
> C'est sans doute pour cela qu'Isabo croit que c'est un login/password OSX qui est demandé, car, par défaut OSX met le nom "courant" d'utilisateur abrégé dans la case "nom d'utlisateur". Essaie en effaçant ton nom et en ne mettant pas de mot de passe, tu verras que tu accéderas de la même manière à des partages "tout le monde" de windows....
> 
> Si je me trompe, fait une copie d'écran du panneau de demande de mot de passe!!!


 C'est exactement ça... je l'utilise tous les jours, mais c'est vrai que je ne me suis jamais posé la question... c'est quand même énorme...


----------



## isabo (16 Novembre 2004)

alors pour en revenir au pb de patelou, comment ce fait il qu'il ait une erreur de login pour aller du mac au pc? meme en mettant n'importe quoi ca fonctionne


----------



## patelou (16 Novembre 2004)

Soucis dans le transfert du message


----------



## patelou (16 Novembre 2004)

Alors, oui j'ai bien activé le partage de mes dossiers sous Windows, pour le meme groupe de travail je ne sais pas du tout, j'ai désactivé mon Firewall et pour finir je n'ai pas essayé de faire un ping depuis mon PC, ni même de mon Mac.
Mais quand je débranche le câble, Windows me notifie qu'un câble réseau est débranché et quand je tape l'adresse IP du Mac, définie manuellement, avec I.Explorer pour passer en FTP, impossible de me connecter.
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## NightWalker (16 Novembre 2004)

Peux-tu nous indiquer les adresses IP des deux machines, c'est très important ?

 Sous OS X, tu peux la trouver dans les Préférences Système - Réseau.
 Sous Win, il faut que tu lances "Invite de commandes" (Démarrer - Programme - Accessoires), puis tu tapes "ipconfig"


----------



## patelou (16 Novembre 2004)

Ok alors le pour le PC c'est: 192.168.0.2 et pour le Mac c'est 192.168.0.3


----------



## NightWalker (16 Novembre 2004)

OK,

 On va essayer de voir si les deux machines communiquent :

 Sous Windows
 Toujours depuis "invite de commandes" tu tapes "ping 192.168.0.3"

 Sous OS X
 Lances le Terminal puis tapes "ping 192.168.0.2"

 qu'est-ce que ça donne ?


----------



## patelou (16 Novembre 2004)

Alors pour Windows ça fait:Statistiques pour ping 192.168.0.3 paquets envoyés 4, reçus 4 perte 0% minimum 0ms maximum 0ms moyenne 0ms
et pour Mac ça me fait 64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=XX ttl=128 time=(environ)0.459ms et ca continue encore de m'afficher cela sur plus d'une centaine de lignes!


----------



## patelou (16 Novembre 2004)

Nota: quand je vais sur l'utilitaire de réseau (sous panther) le mac reconnait la liaison ethernet active.
Je pense que la connection est bonne mais c'est le login sous Xp qui fait défaut


----------



## NightWalker (16 Novembre 2004)

C'est rassurant, ça veut dire que les deux machines "communiquent"...

 Pour le WorkGroupe :

 Sous XP :
 "Démarrer - Paramètres - Panneau de configuration", double clic sur "Système". Ensuite dans l'onglet "Nom de l'ordinateur" tu as "Groupe de Travail". C'est ce nom qu'on va mettre aussi pour OS X.

 OS X:
 Il faut lancer l'application "Format de répertoire ou Directory Access" dans Applications/Utilitaires. Reste dans l'onglet "Services" et tu ouvres le cadenas. Tu dois t'identifier. Vérifies que "SMB" est bien coché, sélectionne le, puis clic sur "Configurer".
 Dans "Groupe de travail" tu donnes le même nom que sous XP et tu laisses "Serveur WINS" vide. 
_Normalement on n'est pas obligé d'avoir le même nom de groupe de travail, mais ça facilite les tests_


 Depuis OS X :
 Finder - Aller se connecter au server et dans Adresse du serveur tu tapes : smb://192.168.0.2


----------



## patelou (16 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de tout faire, j'ai meme dû redemarrer le pc pour que les modifs soient prises en compte mais rien n'y fait, toujours le meme problème.


----------



## NightWalker (16 Novembre 2004)

patelou a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour Windows ça fait:Statistiques pour ping 192.168.0.3 paquets envoyés 4, reçus 4 perte 0% minimum 0ms maximum 0ms moyenne 0ms...



Je n'avais pas fait attention tout à l'heure... mais les stats sont bizarres pour le ping PC vers Mac...

Effectivement, paquets envoyés 4, reçus 4 et pertes 0% c'est plutôt bon. Mais temps min 0 ms, max 0ms et moyenne 0ms là c'est plutôt inquiétant... en général, le temps moyens de ping oscille entre 20 et 35 ms, donc 0 ms c'est carrément pas bon du tout. Là je suis chez moi, je n'ai pas de PC, je ferai le test de mon côté demain.

Tu es bien sûr que l'IP de ton PC : 192.168.0.2 et l'IP de ton Mac : 192.168.0.3 et non pas inversées ? et les firewalls XP et OS X sont désactivés ???


----------



## patelou (16 Novembre 2004)

Ok pas de probleme, merci pour tout


----------



## patelou (16 Novembre 2004)

Pardon, j'ai répondu un peu trop vite, oui j'ai bien vérifié les IP et le firewall du Mac est bien désactivé, par contre celui du PC j'en ai un sur ma connection ADSL, mais pour Ethernet, je ne sais pas où voir si c'est activé ou pas.


----------



## NightWalker (16 Novembre 2004)

On va essayer d'éliminer le problème un par un... Est-ce que tu peux refaire les essais ci-dessus en désactivant aussi  le Firewall de ta connexion ADSL. Si tu as peur des intrussion pendant ce temps là, tu peux te déconnecter de l'internet ensuite désactiver le Firewall. Juste pour voir...

Donc si j'ai bien compris, ton modem ADSL (USB je supose ?) est branché sur ton PC. Donc c'est ton PC qui se connecte sur internet et c'est lui aussi qui fait le partage de la connexion internet avec ton Mac. Et pour le réseau local, tu branches directement ton iBook à ton PC avec un câble RJ45 ou tu passe par un HUB/Switch ?


----------



## patelou (16 Novembre 2004)

Oui voila c'est exactement ça, Modem en USB, Cable croisé RJ45 entre mon PC et mon Mac.
Ping mac (192.168.0.3) vers pc (192.168.0.2) inferieur à 0.500 ms
Ping PC vers mac: 4 envoyés 4 reçus mais toujours 0 ms pour temps minimum, maximum et temps moyen


----------



## isabo (17 Novembre 2004)

et pour ce qui est du partage de la connection internet c ok ou pas? le book il va sur internet sans souci?


----------



## NightWalker (17 Novembre 2004)

Je suppose que tu es sous XP SP2? Quand tu vas dans "Démarrer - Paramètres - Connexion réseau", ici ta fenêtre est coupée en deux zones. 

 Zone1 : Large Bande
 Ici tu devrais retrouver ta connexion internet ADSL, normalement il devrait être derrière le Firewall.

 2one2 : Réseau Local ou ...
 Ici tu devrais retrouver ta connexion au réseau local, est-ce qu'il est aussi derrière le Firewall ? si oui, peux-tu le désactiver ?


----------



## patelou (17 Novembre 2004)

Non, j'ai trop eu de probleme lors de l'installation de SP2, je suis donc encore sous SP1, et pour répondre à Isabo, lorsque j'ouvre les preferences systeme et que je vais dans réseau, ethernet integré, il me dit que je suis connecté à Internet via Ethernet mais quand j'ouvre I.E: pas de serveur.


----------



## NightWalker (17 Novembre 2004)

J'y repense à ce que j'ai écrit au #24... un détail m'a échapé...

Puisque ton PC fait le partage d'internet, il est donc normalement serveur de DHCP...


Tu as essayé de configurer ton Mac en via DHCP pour l'adresse IP ?

A essayer avec cette config : la connexion internet et les partages de fichiers ?


Si ça ne marche toujours pas, essai cette config : (à faire seulement sur ton Mac)

Pour l'adresse IP : 192.168.0.*3*
Masque : 255.255.255.0
Passerelle : 192.168.0.*2*

DNS primaire : 192.168.0.*2*

A essayer dans l'ordre sur ton Mac :  connexion internet avec Safari, puis le partage de fichiers...


----------



## patelou (17 Novembre 2004)

Ok alors je viens de configurer mon ethernet en DHCP sur mon mac et le partage de connexion internet est effectif via Safari, bonne nouvelle!
Mais lorsque je tente de me logger sur mon pc via le mac, rien a faire toujours le meme probleme
En tout cas merci beaucoup


----------



## NightWalker (18 Novembre 2004)

Tu peux essayer avec la deuxième solution ?


----------



## guygoune82 (18 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour a tous
je suis sur powerbook G4 et g le meme probleme
tout est configure pour que ca marche. De mon PC sous XP SP2, je peux voir mes fichiers du mac sans probleme. Par contre a partir du mac, dans reseaux je vois mon PC qui est dans le mem groupe de travail, par contre auand je veux rentre dedans il me dit "l alias ... est introuvable" j ai pouratnt essaye avec le mots de passe du mac du pc, le compte administrateur et invite du pc et tout.

Le partage windows est active, smb aussi, firewalls desactives et tout et les deux se ping sans souci 

merci de m aider je trouve ca super bizarre !!!!!


----------



## isabo (18 Novembre 2004)

Il n'y a que si votre pb a tous les deux n'a rien avoir avec une histoire de loggin.
Moi meme j'ai eu des pbs de reseau interne. Le pc principal avait acces a tous les autres ordis du reseau mais aucun ne pouvait y acceder (au pc 1). J'ai essayé toutes les solutions : changement de cable, parefeu, reconfiguration du reseau... jusqu'à ce que je trouve sur internet une autre solution qui consiste à modifier une clé dans le registre. Et depuis le réseau marche impeccable. Voici le lien si jamais vous voulez essayer (on ne sait jamais) :
http://forum.pcastuces.com/sujet.asp?SUJET_ID=100209


----------



## NightWalker (18 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir,

Est-ce que tu as essayé de passer par  le menu du finder, "Aller - se connecter au serveur" et tu saisie :  smb://adresse_ip_pc


Essayez aussi la solution de ce thread


----------



## guygoune82 (18 Novembre 2004)

j ai essaye de supprimer le mot de passe mais toujours pas c bizarre car il le voit mais des que je veus rentrer il me dit alias....est introuvable : l element original est introuvable.

Merci a tous pour vos precieuses lumiers on va y arriver nan mais...


----------



## NightWalker (18 Novembre 2004)

isabo a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a que si votre pb a tous les deux n'a rien avoir avec une histoire de loggin.
> Moi meme j'ai eu des pbs de reseau interne. Le pc principal avait acces a tous les autres ordis du reseau mais aucun ne pouvait y acceder (au pc 1). J'ai essayé toutes les solutions : changement de cable, parefeu, reconfiguration du reseau... jusqu'à ce que je trouve sur internet une autre solution qui consiste à modifier une clé dans le registre. Et depuis le réseau marche impeccable. Voici le lien si jamais vous voulez essayer (on ne sait jamais) :
> http://forum.pcastuces.com/sujet.asp?SUJET_ID=100209



Je viens de trouver ton intervention dans ce thread. Pas très sympa , comme toi le lien que tu as donné a pu dépanner le portable de mon collègue. Je l'avais oublié purement et simplement...

Un conseil avant d'attaquer la base de registre, faites une sauvegarde da la base avant...


----------



## patelou (18 Novembre 2004)

Oui j'ai essayé par le menu du Finder: aller puis se connecter à un serveur, j'ai meme aussi essayé par XP dans executer puis \\192.168.0.3\ mais la aussi on me demande de me logger et en entrant les données du seul utilisateur du Mac, rien ne se passe.
Je vais essayer avec la base de registre.


----------



## patelou (20 Novembre 2004)

La base de registre n'a strictement rien donné, toujours pareil.
J'ai pensé à autre chose, c'est la troisieme fois que j'installe XP sur mon pc (origine+2 bugs qu'il a fallu résoudre), le probleme ne viendrait-il pas de là?


----------



## NightWalker (20 Novembre 2004)

Quand tu fais "ipconfig" dans la fenêtre de commande sur le PC, qu'est-ce que tu as ?


----------



## patelou (21 Novembre 2004)

Alors ça me donne ça: Carte Ethernet Pont réseau:
Suffixe DNS propre à la connexion:
Adresse IP: 192.168.0.2
Masque de sous-réseau:255.255.255.0
Passerelle par défaut:192.168.0.1


----------



## NightWalker (21 Novembre 2004)

Est-ce que c'est toi qui l'as activé le pont réseau ?

L'authentification pour la connexion internet c'est le routeur ou c'est ton PC ?

Je me demande s'il n'y a pas un pont réseau de trop ?? Je trouvais ça bizarre que ton PC qui fait le partage internet ait comme IP xxx.yyy.0.2, or habituellement son IP devrait être xxx.yyy.0.1


----------



## patelou (22 Novembre 2004)

J'avoue que je ne comprends pas bien ta question, désolé.
Je pense que mon pont réseau s'active tout seul dès que je l'allume, mais c'est vrai que j'ai (dans la fenetre connexions réseau) 4 types de connexion: Internet ADSL, un pont réseau d'où je peux gérer les adresses IP de deux autres types de connexions: une au réseau local via Ethernet et une conexion 1394 qui est active et qui ne me sert a rien (en tout cas je pense).
Merci de ton aide


----------



## NightWalker (22 Novembre 2004)

Oui donc c'est bien ça, il y a un pont réseau de trop dans ta config... 

 D'un autre côté ça m'embête de te demander de supprimer ce pont réseau, car je ne connais pas trop le fonctionnement de ton modem ADSL. Sur le portable de mon collègue, j'étais obligé de supprimer ce pont réseau pourqu'il puisse se connecter sur notre réseau.


----------



## patelou (23 Novembre 2004)

Ok je vais voir, mais par contre maintenant un autre probleme se pose je n'arrive plus a me connecter à Internet, via Ethernet, comme je pouvais le faire avant!
Je n'ai rien touché et ça bug!
Meme le ping du Mac vers le PC ne fonctionne pas alors que quand je vais voir dans Réseau sur mon Mac, il m'indique que la connexion est effective et que je suis connecté à internet via Ethernet.
C'est à rien n'y comprendre


----------



## NightWalker (23 Novembre 2004)

est-ce que les adresses IP ont bougé ?


----------



## patelou (24 Novembre 2004)

Bon je viens de redemarrer les deux machines et bizarrement le partage de connexion internet qui était toujours actif auparavant fonctionne à nouveau, puisque Safari se connecte sans probleme.
J'ai également supprimé du pont réseau une connexion (la 1394) qui pour moi semblait ne servir à rien et meme probleme qu'avant lorsque je veux me connecter à mon PC, il me lance un login et un mot de passe que je n'arrive pas à trouver.
J'ai aussi désactiver l'authentification de certificat 802.1xx dans les propriétés du réseau, mais apparemment cela n'a servi à rien.
Merci et bonne nuit


----------



## NightWalker (24 Novembre 2004)

Quand tu as enlevé le pont... il y a des chances que les IP changent aussi...


----------



## patelou (26 Novembre 2004)

Désolé du retatd mais en ce moment j'ai pas mal de boulot.
Sinon, je viens de vérifier et non les IP n'ont pas changé depuis que j'ai supprimé la connexion 1394 du pont réseau.


----------



## Nivek (3 Décembre 2004)

Bon je vais relancé un petit peu la conversation, mais mon problème diffère un peu. Il concerne l'authentification du PC vers le Mac

Problématique : 
J'ai deux dossiers visible (du mac) dans les favoris réseaux ("home" et mon disque externe), configurés avec Sharepoint (sans celui-ci je ne vois qu'une icône avec le nom de mon mac). J'ai deux utilisateurs et avec aucun des deux je n'arrive à me connecter sur le mac depuis le PC.

Par contre :
- la connexion d'un autre mac vers le mien marche très bien
- la connexion du mac vers le PC marche très bien
- la connexion du PC vers le mac en utilisant le FTP et les logins et mdp des utilisateurs marche très bien.

Configuration :
- Mac 10.3.6 : ip (192.168.2.1), masque (255.255.255.0) ; SMB activé (Workgroup) ; Firewall désactivé ; compte root désactivé ; deux utilisateurs ("Moi" appartenant au groupe "Admin" et Autre appartenant au groupe "staff"), "Autre" n'a pas la possibilité d'administrer le mac ; partage configuré avec sharepoint (3.5.1).
Droit d'accès pour le "disque externe" : possesseur "Moi" (lire+ecriture), groupe "staff" (lire), Tous (aucun) ; avec héritage des droits du dossier parents.

- PC XP SP1 :  ip (192.168.2.2), masque (255.255.255.0) ; passerelle (192.168.2.1) ; DNS (192.168.2.1) ; Workgroup ; Firewall désactivé ; 1 seul utilisateur.

Est ce que ce ne serait pas la configuration de samba qui ne serait pas bonne ?

Solutions testés (sur le mac) mais qui ne change rien :
- reformatage
- réparation des autorisations
- Sans utiliser Sharepoint
- citation "Bon ben ayant rencontré le même problème, il suffit de commenter les deux dernières lignes du fichier de configuration de cups (etc/cups/cupsd.conf) 
AuthType Basic -> #AuthType Basic 
AuthClass System -> #AuthClass System" 
http://forums.macosxtech.com/viewtopic.php?p=2942


----------



## Nivek (4 Décembre 2004)

petite précision : ma "Drop Box" est aussi partagé. 
- Elle est visible sur le réseau 
- La copie d'un fichier du PC vers la "DropBox" MARCHE !!!!

Allez savoir...


----------



## NightWalker (4 Décembre 2004)

Mais, depuis ton Pc tu n'arrives toujours pas à te connecter normalement... ?

Tu as bien inscrit le nom et le mot de passe d'utilisateur déclaré sur ton Mac ? fais attention au majuscule/minuscule...

Dernière chose, je n'ai pas vu si tu as actvié le partage de fichiers windows ??? Sinon, tout le reste me semble bon...


----------



## Nivek (4 Décembre 2004)

Le partage de fichier PC est activé.
Et je suis sûr de ne pas me tromper en entrant les logins et mdp des users déclarés sur le mac   

Autre bizarrerie : un disque externe (LaCie 2 partitions, NTFS et Fat32) que je viens de partager est accessible sans demande de mot de passe du PC.

Dur dur l'informatique...


----------



## Nivek (5 Décembre 2004)

Ca y est j'ai enfin trouvé ! C'est en fait le nom de mon dossier partagé (en l'occurrence "Données") qui créait les perturbations.
Il s'agit tout simplement de bannir les accents dans les noms de dossiers   Ca fait 6 mois que ca dure et je viens seulement de comprendre grâce à un pote et son ibook...

Si mes mésaventures peuvent servir .....


----------

